# An alle Java profis! Ich brauche eure hilfe



## R.G (5. Okt 2004)

Kann jemand diese Aufgabe lösen? Wäre sehr nett von den jenigen der das macht.


Aufgabe:

Schreiben Sie eine Klasse Counter mit

*Konstruktor Counter (int Startwert),welcher den Start der Nummernfolge festlegt
*Methode int naechsteNummer (),welche mit jedem Aufruf die nächste Nummer liefert.[/b]


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Okt 2004)

Wir machen hier keine Hausaufgaben.

@Mods: Close


----------



## R.G (5. Okt 2004)

Ja ist ja schon gut.Aber ich wollte nur was wissen,wäre echt sehr nett!


----------



## Kaan (5. Okt 2004)

Ne, keiner wird deine Hausaufgaben machen! Die Hausaufgaben sind für dich bestimmt, damit du überprüfen kannst, ob du den Stoff verstanden hast.

Wir können dir gerne helfen, aber dafür musst du schon mal einen Ansatz für die Lösung liefern!


----------



## R.G (5. Okt 2004)

ok danke!


----------



## bygones (5. Okt 2004)

nimms bitte nicht böse - aber wie oben erwähnt, sind wir hier um probleme zu lösen. nicht Hausaufgaben zu machen....

Bei konkreten Fragen bist du herzlichst willkommen... 

closed


----------



## stev.glasow (5. Okt 2004)

Schau mal hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=245


----------

